# cutting tenons question / need advise



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

:confused1:whats the best way to cut tenons on long boards? Need to cut some on 7' 2x6 boards.

Could do it on the table saw w dado head - but need help holding the long board.

could cut them on the band saw - again need help holding the long board

could make a jig and use a router.??

Recommendations? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Router jig


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a cabinet saw with a big sled. That's how I cut them. I also just cut them with a hand saw too.

Router jig is good too.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you can either move the workpiece or move the tool*

When working with long pieces I usually like to move the tool, since it's awkward to handle long pieces. However, there are times when, using a good support, moving the workpiece is best:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a handheld router, with an edge guide, or a RAS.








 







.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> When working with long pieces I usually like to move the tool, since it's awkward to handle long pieces. However, there are times when, using a good support, moving the workpiece is best:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ76wP1L4hI


Oh that's good really good. I have done cuts somewhat like this but the video gave me a new way to go about it. Looks darn safe too.

Thanks Oby Won Kawooden

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Tenoner.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's why I put my contractor saw in a plywood frame :


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Going with the router jig idea, the first thing that popped into my mind is a router sled like the kind people use to flatten workbenches. You should be able to adapt something like that to serve your needs. If youre more mechanically inclined and this isnt a one-off project, you may look into building a pantograph, like this:
http://woodgears.ca/pantorouter/index.html
Once you get the wood locked in place you can use the correct templates to do near anything, tenon included


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

You can use a framing square and clamps as a guide, just mark the width of the router base from the bit, then set you square there and clamp it in place. Set your bit depth and cut the top tenon. Flip it over and do it again. This is a fairly easy way of doing it that I used before I got my TS and dado set


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

7' is a lot to hang out the side of a moving cut. i would think the ras w/dado blade, or router.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd probably use my RAS. Either that, or I'd use a hand saw and a chisel.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike said it best.

Hand held Router with an edge guide. Just clamp your boards to the bench and route away. You can sneak up on the tenon thickness and get a perfect fit. Just remember that any adjustment to the router cutting depth will remove double the amount of stock.

Assuming that your boards have been squared and all the same thickness, make the router adjustment once on a piece of scrap and all your cuts will be consistent.


----------

